# Horse Training



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

For all of those who keep up with my threads and posts, I am not asking a question.

I am explaining the training I have done and what I am going to do. First of all, you can say that I will not be able to break Breeze myself, but I am and will. I will have help with a trainer, but I will be the only one who is getting on her back for a while. 

Anyways, yesterday I put the bareback pad on my 2 year old. Did she freak out? No she didn't. I tightened the girth so the pad would stay put, I took it off, and back on, I did not hold Breeze back, I dropped the lead rope and she stood there. I put the bareback pad on and took it off on both sides of her, rubbed it all over, moved it over her butt, and up her neck a little. I made the sturrips bump against her side and she stood their.

She had no problem with it being on her back, or around her belly, as tight as a saddle would be. 

Other training I have done is this:
-lunge her, walking, trotting, stop.
-backing up
-desensitizing to ropes, whips, farm equipment, balls, etc.
-halter train and leading
-standing still while tied
-working on ground tying
-much more..pm me if you would like to know.

I am the one who halter broke her, and trained her to lead. I got Breeze as a wild yearling and she is about to turn 2 in 2013.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Breezy, I am glad things went well today with your horse. I am glad you are working with a trainer. I am confused as to the point of your discussion thread. Is this meant to show up all those that doubted you? Isn't the best response to criticism to shut it down not with harsh words but with success? The best revenge is a life lived well. Your horse is doing well in training and that should be reward enough. I can understand the desire to share in great training achievements; however, the sweet taste of victory was not what I got out of this thread. I might have mis-read it but what I got was the preverbial thumbed nose to those who questioned your abilities. These sort of threads are the kind that make people poo poo your abilities because they show a lack of maturity in my opinion. Which could lead to greater blow back. The other alternative I got was that you were trying to sell yourself as a trainer. Which I don't see being true but I could see someone who is unfamiliar with your previous posts deducing that from this post. 

Again, I am glad you and your horse are doing well. I hope you have continued success. I don't mean to call you childish or immature, we all do things that belie our age from time to time.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good for you, hope you continue to have success! Post some photos when you can.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

rookie said:


> Breezy, I am glad things went well today with your horse. I am glad you are working with a trainer. I am confused as to the point of your discussion thread. Is this meant to show up all those that doubted you? Isn't the best response to criticism to shut it down not with harsh words but with success? The best revenge is a life lived well. Your horse is doing well in training and that should be reward enough. I can understand the desire to share in great training achievements; however, the sweet taste of victory was not what I got out of this thread. I might have mis-read it but what I got was the preverbial thumbed nose to those who questioned your abilities. These sort of threads are the kind that make people poo poo your abilities because they show a lack of maturity in my opinion. Which could lead to greater blow back. The other alternative I got was that you were trying to sell yourself as a trainer. Which I don't see being true but I could see someone who is unfamiliar with your previous posts deducing that from this post.
> 
> Again, I am glad you and your horse are doing well. I hope you have continued success. I don't mean to call you childish or immature, we all do things that belie our age from time to time.


I am by no means calling myself a trainer. I just want to train my own horse, so she listens to me, and my way of riding. I will get other people to ride her also, to get her use to differents ways of riding and to listen to everyone.

I am not trying to get back to people who once doubted me, but I do want to tell them, and let them know, that I can do it, as most think I cannot. 

I am not acting immature by spreading the word that training Breeze is going great.


----------

